# New tortoise blog (just for fun)



## biochemnerd808 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope it is ok to post this one here. 

I recently started blogging about my tortoises. This has the added advantage that the friends and family who could care less about my torts don't have to listen to me talk about my chelonians... 

http://tortaddiction.blogspot.com/

The most recent post is the story of how I rescued and rehabilitated a terribly malnourished little Russian tort. He weighed 275g and was 14cm (5.5inches) long when I got him. 

The posts before that are about how I got my other torts... I have a few more torts I still need to write about. 

I'd love it if some folks would like to swing by there. I post lots of pics...


----------



## kanalomele (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll stop by for sure!


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 10, 2012)

The story of the rescued Russian tortoise really touched my heart :')


----------



## wellington (Nov 10, 2012)

Great stories. So sad, yet happy. Can't believe though how some people can treat an animal. Thankfully you were there for them


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 10, 2012)

That story was truly amazing!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you. Norbert's rescue was my hardest rescue so far... Mo and Joe weren't really easy though either. I'll post their stories soon. 



mattgrizzlybear said:


> That story was truly amazing!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm looking forward to stories. Very sad and amazing story. I also learned a lot from it as well.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Nov 14, 2012)

Aww, thanks! 

I just wrote a new post, with the rescue story of "Mo" and "Joe." Here's the link: http://tortaddiction.blogspot.com/



LuckysGirl007 said:


> I'm looking forward to stories. Very sad and amazing story. I also learned a lot from it as well.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 14, 2012)

So nice! It just amazes me that they could be 50 years old! I mean, so many different owners and not a lot of proper care and still kicking at 50! Someone really cared for these guys early on in life. The things they must have seen.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, it would be fun to know more about their history... I know they have had at least 2 different owners before me. 

I sort of suspect that they were wild-caught at a not-young age. Their shells are so smooth on top, I doubt they would have grown that way here in the NW. Also, Joe has some pretty significant wear on his plastron, where he must have dragged over some pretty rugged terrain for years - again pointing to wild-caught. So most likely, they are still kicking at this age because they cared for themselves, brumated, ate proper food, and basked in REAL sun for most of their life, until someone collected them. 

Either way, fascinating critters... now I just need to find good new parents for Mo! 



LuckysGirl007 said:


> So nice! It just amazes me that they could be 50 years old! I mean, so many different owners and not a lot of proper care and still kicking at 50! Someone really cared for these guys early on in life. The things they must have seen.


----------

